# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  Texas NPC Chairman dies

## Dizzy Lizzy

Just thought I would share this from flexonline.com. Very sad news. 

DESHAY EBERT, 39, DIES SUDDENLY
We were saddened to hear that NPC/IFBB judge and former competitor DeShay Ebert died suddenly this week. While few details are available, Ebert reportedly was found by police in her home in San Antonio, Texas, on December 5. No cause of death has yet been determined, but Ebert had been quietly suffering significant health problems recently.
Ebert was an enthusiastic promoter of bodybuilding in her home state of Texas, and a popular presence at national-level shows. Known for her pleasant and charming demeanor, DeShays low-profile comportment in the sport was recently altered as a result of her controversial face-off with Shawn Ray at the Olympia press conference last October.
DeShay was a favorite of many here at FLEX, and she will be missed.

----------


## Dr. Derek

Sorry to hear that! Its been happening alot on the ameatur circuit as of late. :Frown:

----------


## bufchic

You cant be serious??? That is the most shocking thing I have heard in a LONG time. This isnt hear say??? I started my competing in Texas, DeShay head judged my first two shows.

----------

